
Show HN: A 100 Year Page = Good Idea? - jannovak
Dear friends,<p>Recently, together with my partner, we have launched a website The 100 Year Page (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.100yearpage.com&#x2F;). A page with 98 display slots where owners can place an image (only during 14 days after slot acquisition) to convey a message to the future. Each slot is linked to a personal page on which a bigger image can be posted.<p>We want to maintain this page for 100 years. We found domain registrar and hosting provider who can commit to this.<p>Do you find this an interesting idea? I know its not very original and more resembles the http:&#x2F;&#x2F;milliondollarhomepage.com&#x2F; , but we actually came to it from a different angle, thinking more of an internet time capsule..<p>Thanks for your feedback!<p>With best wishes,
Jan.
======
sharemywin
depends on cost?

~~~
jannovak
Srue :) . Is an open auction, but starting price is $30. Would you find it
reasonable or high?

~~~
sharemywin
I'd probably try it on indiegogo or kickstarter. that way if you don't collect
the minimum then I didn't waste my $30.

